# Longwood Gardens Garden Railway



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I went to Longwood Gardens in Kennett Square, PA on Monday with my wife, daughter and her husband. They have a nice garden railway. The admission isn’t cheap and I wouldn’t go there just to see the railway, but if you have someone that is REALLY into plants and/or fountain light shows and you don't live too far away, it could be a good day trip.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice scenery and photos.


----------

